# Admin, won't help members. Bad manners!



## erneboy

It seems that Admin often does not reply to members who contact them.

Here is one example: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1740145.html#1740145

It is the height of bad manners and will certainly result in the loss of more members. So far one valuable and knowledgable member, Eurajohn has gone due to an unanswered subscription query.

Please Admin, get your act together. It doesn't take a minute to answer an email, Alan.


----------



## coppo

Its a good question Alan and a longstanding one as we both know.

Its like the owners are saying''We are not bothered about the members'' and it makes no difference to us if some of you leave.

I think its more a case of does it make any noticeable difference if a lot of members leave, do they get their income from advertising regardless of the fact whether there are 1000 or 4000 paying members.

Or is the case of the new owners having too many forums and not enough staff, one staff member maybe looking after 50 forums, to save money?

I,ve never known it in any other decent business, pay money to buy it and then not bother, unbelieveable.

They(owners) obviously know something that we don't Alan

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee

erneboy said:


> Please Admin, get your act together. It doesn't take a minute to answer an email, Alan.


Hi Alan

You are assuming that they are interested in the forum!

If they are, it's not a consuming passion!! :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-81723.html

Dave


----------



## erneboy

No Dave, I am assuming that they want to keep customers, Alan.


----------



## tonyt

Methinks it's time that some existing member(s), with the IT knowledge, time on their hands and knowing what MHF members would like to see on a forum - launch MHF Mark2.

There must be a few here that are tempted - they'd certainly get a lot of support and advice. 

Come on guys - give it a whirl


PS - there's no such thing as "bad manners" - you either have manners or you don't - they don't


----------



## erneboy

Incidentall Dave I am having exactly the same problem with 2cvgb.

I joined last year and have never been able to log in. They don't answer emails, or when they do they don't offer any help, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

Punxsutawney Phil, he doesn't wake up until Feb 2nd

tony


----------



## barryd

tonyt said:


> Methinks it's time that some existing member(s), with the IT knowledge, time on their hands and knowing what MHF members would like to see on a forum - launch MHF Mark2.
> 
> There must be a few here that are tempted - they'd certainly get a lot of support and advice.
> 
> Come on guys - give it a whirl
> 
> PS - there's no such thing as "bad manners" - you either have manners or you don't - they don't


 8O 8O 8O


----------



## bulawayolass

Fruitcakes mark 2.. the smart polite version?

Joking apart they are obviously hoping we put up all our POI and they can continue to sell them to the sat nav companies. They are going to come unstuck though as l wont put mine up as they wont help us stuff that.


----------



## erneboy

Let's keep this on the front page for a while in the hope that Admin will see it, Alan.


----------



## teljoy

erneboy said:


> Let's keep this on the front page for a while in the hope that Admin will see it, Alan.


OK


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Let's keep this on the front page for a while in the hope that Admin will see it, Alan.


Will we end up on the naughty step? Again.

ok


----------



## cabby

Can you say what the query from eurojohn was, or where and when he sent the email query to. more important why he thought that he should leave.
I have usually contacted them via the report button as I forgot to write down Phil's email address. 
so far have found that the problem is sorted fairly quickly.
A pm for privacy will be observed.

cbby


----------



## erneboy

What John posted is in the link in my OP Cabby, Alan.


----------



## Rankins

cabby said:


> I have usually contacted them via the report button as I forgot to write down Phil's email address.
> so far have found that the problem is sorted fairly quickly.


I have found the opposite. It's been a week since I used the report button and I've had no reply or action.


----------



## StephandJohn

The last few days I have had trouble with the screen freezing. It doesn't happen on any other site I've been using so I don't think its my computer.
Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Jamsieboy

I was logged in but got kicked out earlier today!
Odd.


----------



## VanFlair

tonyt said:


> Methinks it's time that some existing member(s), with the IT knowledge, time on their hands and knowing what MHF members would like to see on a forum - launch MHF Mark2.
> 
> There must be a few here that are tempted - they'd certainly get a lot of support and advice.
> 
> Come on guys - give it a whirl
> 
> PS - there's no such thing as "bad manners" - you either have manners or you don't - they don't


FUNny I thought there was already a MHF mark 2.

Martin


----------



## cronkle

cabby said:


> Can you say what the query from eurojohn was, or where and when he sent the email query to. more important why he thought that he should leave.
> I have usually contacted them via the report button as I forgot to write down Phil's email address.
> so far have found that the problem is sorted fairly quickly.
> A pm for privacy will be observed.
> 
> cbby


Here you go.

[email protected]


----------



## Penquin

The report button does not feed direct to the admin but alerts the Forum Helpers - of which we know nothing - neither who or how many.....

I was told by the admin that the anonymity is as a direct result of what the helpers requested...... but from my memory it was imposed by Nuke when he finally realised that assistance was essential after he had deposed the Moderating team overnight and without discussion.

He gave *[email protected]*

as his address in this post;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1606569.html#1606569

he explained to me that an e-mail sent to him does not go only to him but also to the Technical team, but somehow all my PM's earlier than the change of adminship seem to have vanished....... including the responses from him to PM's I sent him with such details in.........

So, e-mails ought to elicit a more urgent response, but they don't seem to - I have not received replies to e-mails or PM's that I have submitted and from posts on here my experience is far from unique......

Dave


----------



## peribro

StephandJohn said:


> The last few days I have had trouble with the screen freezing. It doesn't happen on any other site I've been using so I don't think its my computer.
> Is this happening to anyone else?


It happens regularly to me and is very frustrating. It isn't my PC as it does it on two others that I sometimes use. I use Chrome and I have suspected it might be a problem in MHF as I've not had the problem on any other sites.


----------



## stewartwebr

Guess most of us seen this coming. I for one never ever added any POI onto the database as I objected to members information being sold for profit and going into the owners pocket and not for the benefit of the site. A bit like the early days when requests were made to man the MHF Shop...sorry stand.

It concerns me each time I log in I am faced with an advertisement for something I googled earlier in the day, it feels like I'm being spied on. 

I agree with some its time to move on. I paid up a few years in advance, another good business move by previous owner, so still have access until 2015 but they will get no money out of me.

I'm actually starting to like 

M O T O R H O M E F U N

You should try it


----------



## GEMMY

That's ok I'll pass.

tony

You might change your mind when sexuality rears it's head.They're not as gentle over there :wink:


----------



## olley

Jim the owner of fun recently posted that he had just turned down a 6 figure sum for the site. Nuke must have got a similar amount, so it seems odd that admins last visit was on the 10th Jan. They do seem to have lost interest.

Ian


----------



## barryd

olley said:


> Jim the owner of fun recently posted that he had just turned down a 6 figure sum for the site. Nuke must have got a similar amount, so it seems odd that admins last visit was on the 10th Jan. They do seem to have lost interest.
> 
> Ian


Yes I saw that. I didnt beleive it though. Thought it was a bit of clever PR time quite well.


----------



## 113016

If, he really did get that, and it is a BIG IF, he could give some back to the members for their input  Any forum is only as good as the members who give content :!: 
Maybe Nuke could pay for a big send off rally :!: :lol:
Drinks and Hog roast included


----------



## Westbay

olley said:


> Jim the owner of fun recently posted that he had just turned down a 6 figure sum for the site.
> Ian


£13 17s 6½d  8O  :lol: 8O


----------



## CPW2007

erneboy said:


> Let's keep this on the front page for a while in the hope that Admin will see it, Alan.


Bump, Bounce, Jog, or whatever!!  :roll: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## 113016

Bump er te bump :lol:


----------



## barryd

Bump, Burp, Bonk!


----------



## rowley

I also did not receive a response following a problem with renewing subscription. The phone number did not produce a reply either.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

BTTT


----------



## 113016

But are we really bothered :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

tonyt said:


> Methinks it's time that some existing member(s), with the IT knowledge, time on their hands and knowing what MHF members would like to see on a forum - launch MHF Mark2.
> 
> There must be a few here that are tempted - they'd certainly get a lot of support and advice.
> 
> Come on guys - give it a whirl
> 
> PS - there's no such thing as "bad manners" - you either have manners or you don't - they don't


The bit we see of a forum, that requires administration, is just the tip of an iceberg.
The rest of the iceberg, below the water, can contain one forum or many. The admin effort / resource required for many is very little more than for one.
As the old owner off this forum discovered you either go into the business of supporting many forums or sell to someone who does.

It is not something that can be undertaken as a part time job or by a well meaning amateur.


----------



## tonka

ref MHF mk 2..

I think a lot are already on motorhome --fun...
Sat here in Morocco with a fun group at least half of them are members on both....


----------



## Penquin

IMO MHF remains the most useful and user friendly forum relating to the topic of MH and that is solely due to the people who post on it on such a variety of topics - MH related or otherwise.

Sadly, it appears as if the posters are the only thing that can now be relied upon, so bothered, me bothered? Yes, in some ways since I do not want to see the site fall apart due to the apathy of those i/c.

I am confident that the members will continue to post as long as they are able, although the number may decline; I regularly look at the number of members on line and that number is gradually falling from a figure of around 500 last spring to just over 300 today - OK that is not a scientifically valid conclusion but to me there is the suggestion of an on-going decline.

The number of "new members" today appears to be 25 - and that of course is simply those that have registered as a member - not as a subscriber.

So when I read posts from subscribers who have failed to establish a renewal or who have not been given the courtesy of a reply to the questions raised - ii raises feelings of unhappiness with me at what appears to be a decline in the forum.......

Maybe I am being hyper-sensitive but I don't think so........

But I will NOT be going elsewhere, for me MHF represents something I have valued, my experience elsewhere was much less positive, while I remain a subscriber I will continue to post - even though I *KNOW* that the number of submissions that I make each day/week is *MUCH* lower than it used to be (_which probably is a great relief to many_ :lol: :roll: ).

Dave


----------



## cabby

Please excuse my ignorance on this subject of membership renewal. but I see that the renewal is done via the shop button which takes one to ODB. So where is the problem, £12.50 per year.

cabby

I do understand about the lack of two way communication.


----------



## GEMMY

Perhaps now the new owners would like to stop the fees, more members for a free site= more foot traffic which advertising is all about...............how about it Phil.........if you are still there. :roll:

tony


----------



## 747

There is one way to get their attention.

Use filthy language on libellous posts.

The owners are responsible for the content.

I will start the ball rolling.

KNICKERS.


----------



## TeamRienza

An interesting post Dave, 

I am led to understand that there are in the region of 174,000 motorhomes in the UK. whilst one must allow for turnover in ownership of vans it would seem reasonable to assume that the market for forums could be saturated leading to a reduction in the number of new members joining.

As for the number of posts, well there are any number of reasons, many of which have been voiced here in various topics.

I do believe that these things are cyclycal and all areas of life go through ups and downs, we are far from reaching a critical point and in my experience if a member moves on they are soon forgotten and replaced by others.

Like you I see no need to panic and am happy to post when I feel I have something to contribute wether topical, humourous, etc, but equally happy to sit back and enjoy the sane and the raving mad posts that make up MHF.

All life is here and will probably continue to be here, but it is entirely understandable that members feel an 'ownership' of 'their' forum.

Live long and prosper as someone once said.

Davy


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> There is one way to get their attention.
> 
> Use filthy language on libellous posts.
> 
> The owners are responsible for the content.
> 
> I will start the ball rolling.
> 
> KNICKERS.


**** off Gnome! Is it true that you and Gemmy are having a full on affair?


----------



## stewartwebr

Grath said:


> If, he really did get that, and it is a BIG IF, he could give some back to the members for their input  Any forum is only as good as the members who give content :!:
> Maybe Nuke could pay for a big send off rally :!: :lol:
> Drinks and Hog roast included


Guess who just announced they had bought a new Motorhome


----------



## 747

The fact that Gemmy was seen coming out of Boots with Vaseline does not necessarily implicate me at all. He could be promiscuous. :? 

He is a Tory supporter after all and they and the Lib Dems are well known for kinky goings on. Lusting after a Gnome (however handsome) is not normal behaviour.

As long as the money is good and he does not get rough, I'm not complaining.


----------



## GEMMY

Bumety BUMP


----------



## StephandJohn

I wonder how long their deafening silence (absence) will go on for?


----------



## greygit

Hello admin, is there anyone there? 8O


----------



## Jamsieboy

Seems not


----------



## GEMMY

We could all move over to caravanfacts en masse and join Blobsta. :wink: 

tony


----------



## 113016

Maybe it was a long weekend off for the admin. We should see later today :wink:


----------



## Sprinta

perhaps during the Winter they hibernate and we will have to wait until Spring for any sign of life? :roll: 


I'll start with the "I can BEARly wait" :lol:


----------



## 100127

GEMMY said:


> We could all move over to caravanfacts en masse and join Blobsta. :wink:
> 
> tony


If I ever get my name changed, that is. Strange, the PM I sent to Admin was read ages ago, but nothing has been done. Boo hoo, I am being ignored. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016

Sysinfo said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could all move over to caravanfacts en masse and join Blobsta. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo, I am being ignored. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing new then :wink:


----------



## 100127

Nearly a bump


----------



## erneboy

Admin staff will soon be waking up, maybe then.

But .............? Alan.


----------



## Melly

So if only the few paying members can post on this site and the other 70 odd thousand can only view, then if we all stop posting the site would collapse so you would think they would want to look after us a bit better.


----------



## bubble63

wake up smell the coffee 8O 

you have been sold out

the horse has bolted , the stable door is open

some one has sold the silver

am I the only one who can see this!!??

the king has no clothes on


----------



## rayc

bubble63 said:


> wake up smell the coffee 8O
> 
> you have been sold out
> 
> the horse has bolted , the stable door is open
> 
> some one has sold the silver
> 
> am I the only one who can see this!!??
> 
> the king has no clothes on


The king must have some clothes on as we are currently posting on the forum and it is working technically as well as it did in the past few years. 
It is no longer a forum run by motor home enthusiasts i.e Dave and his band of moderators and housekeepers and of course people will wonder whether paying the subscription is worth it when their renewal comes up.

Personally I never had any silver banked in MHF and any information or advise I gave was freely given and I never desired or wanted anything in return.


----------



## barryd

It makes little sense to me. If the way they make money is through advertising then surely they have to prove to Their customers a genuine hit count for the site an turnover of visitor stats.

You would not want to advertise somewhere where nobody visits so surely it is against their interests to let the site decline.

Presumably it will take some time to make back whatever they paid for it. If it dies nobody will advertise on it and there will be no subscriptions paid.

So it makes no sense unless someone knows something else.

Perhaps Rayrecrock will be proved right.


----------



## Penquin

bubble63 said:


> wake up smell the coffee 8O


filter or espresso? But more likely Maxwell House Instant and cheap



bubble63 said:


> you have been sold out


not individually as I have no investment in this so cannot be sold out.....



bubble63 said:


> the horse has bolted , the stable door is open


horses and I have NEVER been well matched - they KNOW I cannot control them and react accordingly, including dumping me in a river at one point on my first cross-country ride, so as far as I am concerned if they go over the hill - great the view is much better there.... :lol:



bubble63 said:


> some one has sold the silver


I am reminded of a certain phrase about "a pound of flesh but not a drop of blood" - the "silver" on this site is solely the members, the basic structure of the electronics of the site is based on copper and sand (silicon), so the value is not great......



bubble63 said:


> am I the only one who can see this!!??


far from it as VERY many posts have pointed out - very many people have expressed concerns BUT the forum is still running and that means that we can all post on it, when that option stops then we know we have reached the end, until then I will continue to use it.



bubble63 said:


> the king has no clothes on


Yes he has, he is well dressed in his birthday suit, a delicate shade of pink and in desperate need of ironing to remove wrinkles......

Adding extra to that original design simply adds insulation - i.e. it removes the core from contact with the environment.......

There is no point being negative, what we have is what we are likely to get as it looks as if responses will not be forthcoming and changes even less so. I am sure that with time participation will reduce, but that is only if people stop posting or are unable to post as they have been unable to renew........

Until that time MHF continues - the posters are the most valuable asset, and they cannot be sold, or given away - of course "slaves cannot be sacked" might be true....... :lol:

This also of course "bumps" the point "just in case" the Canadian section ever wakes up from the winter hibernation period....... :roll:

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that Dave.

I certainly didn't start this thread to see all the same negative stuff as that posted on the long running one about the new owners.

It is simply an attempt to get them to reply to queries from us.

Once again I will point out that it was at least as difficult to get help/replies from Nuke, Alan.


----------



## StephandJohn

Admin will have to make an appearance or any potential new members will be put off by this and then, I assume, they'll lose their investment eventually because there won't be anyone to read the annoying adverts.
The value of this site to me is all the experienced motorhomers willing to help out anyone with a problem - also all the laughs I've had. I just ignore the moaning usually because you get that on every forum.


----------



## erneboy

Bump.


----------



## 747

Knickers.


----------



## erneboy

Nuns, girls.


----------



## Penquin

Just a thought and not a criticism of anyone.......

if we are hoping that the admin will at last take notice of this thread and respond to the points raised in it, maybe we ought to refrain from posting "silly" comments since if there is the perception that this thread is "silly" then there may be less likelihood that admin will respond as it will be considered a joke.......

Just an observation and thought, not a criticism as I can be as "guilty" as anyone.......

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn

I know what you mean but they'll have to get used to us! Better than being miserable and angry.


----------



## janet1

My membership is due for renewal next month. Now, what to do? BUMP!


----------



## prof20

I'm with Ray, always have been from day 1. 

Deafening silence!

R 8O ger


----------



## barryd

Penquin said:


> maybe we ought to refrain from posting "silly" comments since if there is the perception that this thread is "silly" then there may be less likelihood that admin will respond as it will be considered a joke.......
> 
> Just an observation and thought, not a criticism as I can be as "guilty" as anyone.......
> 
> Dave


Your probably right. The thing is though. I dont know if thats actually physically possible for me. Ill try. Right here we go.

Knickers, Knackers, Knockers!

Dammit! Nope. Sorry. It isnt.


----------



## Penquin

janet1 said:


> My membership is due for renewal next month. Now, what to do? BUMP!


As I hope that many of my posts have displayed I am, and always have been, a staunch supporter of MHF, although I get annoyed at a lack of response to reports of problems encountered and e-mails/PM's sent......

but your question is becoming increasingly common, sadly, such a course will lead to an inevitable decline in the number (and quality) of posts being made.......

I suspect though that the same question will be raised more and more frequently as time passes..... even the number of "members" on line (and that of course includes non-subscribers) seems to be dropping on a daily basis, it was 314 yesterday and is now down to 290, I do accept that this is a Monday and not a Sunday, but the trend seems inevitable unless the underlying worries are addressed......

Good luck with your decision, please let us know what you do decide.

Dave


----------



## 113016

Well, I am paid up until mid 2015. so you lot will just have to put up with me a little while longer :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

A thought provoking link.

http://www.theadminzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39544


----------



## Mumoffive

I belong to the Forum special kids in the uk. All the admin are themselves parents with children with special needs. I just assumed the same principle applied here. That admin were part of the body of the group. Therebye interested in the day to day goings on here. 
How wrong could I be?


----------



## 113016

So, nothing, has really changed :wink:


----------



## adonisito

I am almost sure I paid for 2 years subscription at a reduced price last year. I asked Admin to check as I received an email asking me to pay subs. Guess what, no reply, so I had to stump up again to avoid being locked out. More fool me.

Not good I'm afraid.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

I don't know what you lot are on about, Vertical Scope are a user friendly outfit that can't do enough to keep it's acquisition members happy.







:wink:

Now if only someone had told us about them at the start... :roll:

ray.


----------



## Penquin

As an aside, I use adblocker and previously it has worked for the entire day before reaching the block limit (it's the freebie version), now it only lasts until just after lunch each day which suggests to me that the number of ads has increased.......

experience reflects that view too since I am now annoyed by the ads at the top of the page and may have to resort to paying for the adblocker plus option......

Annoying, but it does reflect what was reported on 747's link.......

http://www.theadminzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39544

as was shown by this quote from one post on the first page;

_All attempts to bring back the community with any ideas we had were met with resistance or were just plain ignored._

sadly the experience we are reporting is also clearly reflected in that link too - dating from 5 years ago with other forums.......

Dave


----------



## cabby

I am on the free one as well, but I am still on internet explorer and I get no adverts at all. I am told that moving onto chrome would change this so have stayed where I am. This is where the interference from Google comes in I believe.

cabby
ps. I have been lead to believe also that any subscription problems are in the ODB domain, this is being looked at, should I get any confirmed information I will of course post. 
I am surprised that Nuke even as just a member would have said something, or am I. he is busy getting his life together at last.


----------



## 113016

I am still not getting adds. I am using Firefox


----------



## erneboy

adonisito said:


> I am almost sure I paid for 2 years subscription at a reduced price last year. I asked Admin to check as I received an email asking me to pay subs. Guess what, no reply, so I had to stump up again to avoid being locked out. More fool me.
> 
> Not good I'm afraid.


That looks pretty much like the situation Eurajohn thought he was in. He queried it too and got no answer as I recall.

They really must answer queries of that sort. I will now report this post in the hope of attracting attention, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

I have reported my own post above and sent the following message to admin.


This thread is about Admin seeming not to answer queries from paying members. The first, Eurajohn can no longer post as your records show that his subscription has expired. He felt that he had paid some time ago for another year, perhaps when Nuke had a reduced price offer. Now the same thing seems to have happened to Adonisto, who has paid again rather than be excluded from posting.

Would you please answer on the thread and investigate for these two members.

Thank you. Alan.


Others could also report their own posts and request a response if they feel it's an important matter. Feel free to copy mine if you like.


----------



## olley

barryd said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim the owner of fun recently posted that he had just turned down a 6 figure sum for the site. Nuke must have got a similar amount, so it seems odd that admins last visit was on the 10th Jan. They do seem to have lost interest.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw that. I didnt beleive it though. Thought it was a bit of clever PR time quite well.
Click to expand...

Do the maths Barry, nuke had what 3000 paying members? so was getting around £30,000 a year in subs, would you sell for a year or two's subs? Jim is getting slightly less per year, so while six figures sounds high, its quite possible.

Ian


----------



## 113016

erneboy said:


> I have reported my own post above and sent the following message to admin.
> 
> This thread is about Admin seeming not to answer queries from paying members. The first, Eurajohn can no longer post as your records show that his subscription has expired. He felt that he had paid some time ago for another year, perhaps when Nuke had a reduced price offer. Now the same thing seems to have happened to Adonisto, who has paid again rather than be excluded from posting.
> 
> Would you please answer on the thread and investigate for these two members.
> 
> Thank you. Alan.
> 
> Others could also report their own posts and request a response if they feel it's an important matter. Feel free to copy mine if you like.


If that happens to me Alan, I will be off, no messing.
At the end of the day, it's a forum, not life or death


----------



## cabby

I have had an answer to my email.

"Will be creating a helpdesk forum for contacting us. Posting in the forum will send a notification to me as well as the support team here"

will this be the answer. I did ask for a contact button next to the Shop one. :wink

cabby


----------



## 113016

To be quite honest, you would have thought that the previous owner would have helped sort this out.
But there again, maybe not :x


----------



## erneboy

I probably wouldn't Graham, as it might suit the new owners very well to get rid of a few of us more vocal members.

Ray will be interested to hear that I am still reserving judgement, but it is beginning to look very much as though his analysis of the situation was correct, Alan.


----------



## Penquin

Let's hope the Helpdesk is answered quicker than PM's or e-mails.......

but isn't that what the "Website Help" forum is supposed to be for?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-2.html

Dave


----------



## 113016

Maybe I will have to go back to Wildcamping  
You listening 747, or should I say maingate :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Penquin said:


> Let's hope the Helpdesk is answered quicker than PM's or e-mails.......
> 
> but isn't that what the "Website Help" forum is supposed to be for?
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-2.html
> 
> Dave


This topic is in Website Help Dave, Alan.


----------



## Penquin

Precisely and how many responses have been given from the admin?

'Nuff said, point proven or should that be QED ?

We are now 9 pages in.......

Dave


----------



## 747

Grath said:


> Maybe I will have to go back to Wildcamping
> You listening 747, or should I say maingate :lol:


No vacancies, the forum is full but you can go on the waiting list. :wink:

There has been a rush lately, must be from here. :lol:


----------



## VS_Admin

Subscriptions are handled on here by outdoorbits.com I will reach out to nuke.


----------



## 113016

vs_Admin said:


> Subscriptions are handled on here by outdoorbits.com I will reach out to nuke.


So why the hell has he not sorted this out :evil: 
is he camping in Outer Mongolia :evil:


----------



## erneboy

A very good question Graham, but at least now we know, Alan.


----------



## 113016

It reminds me of what I said weeks ago.
Business and pension are the key words  
No friends in business


----------



## zappy61

*admin*

I renewed my membership this month and I now am a member until January 2016! I didn't realise Nuke had sold out and moved on, the site is in danger of loosing its contributing members if the new owners don't show an interest.

Graham


----------



## barryd

If the new owners are wanting to take a bit of a back seat why dont they find an existing member who is on here all the time and has IT skills to become a UK admin and pay them to run the site for them? 

:wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Do you know of anyone Barry, :wink: 

tony


----------



## 113016

Now, let me think :roll: who would have IT skills and be interested in motorhomes :lol: , and be daft enough to take it on  :wink: err let me think again :lol:  I wonder :?: :roll:


----------



## 747

yes Barry and you could start an online secondhand shop. You could call it Fell Off Bits. :lol:


----------



## TeamRienza

Good Lord !! are you Mad ???

With barry's track record of breaking things on the motorhome and absconding to foreign parts at the drop of a hat. 

Well maybe on reflection it would be an improvement.

I do have to say I get a mental picture of the day dougal did a funeral service in Ted's absence on 'Father Ted' if you can remember the episode. 
:lol: 

Davy


----------



## rosalan

I think that it sounds like many people need a target to shoot and moan at. It would seem from the silence emanating from Nuke. that he is not interested in the role.
Mr Toronto is only interested in business while there is a wealth of interested people who could or would take on some of the local tasks involved with MHF, including Barry, the present administrative support team and the ex-moderators.
I am curious why this has not already been offered to those enthusiastic enough to care instead of faceless businessmen in another country.

Before the will to save MHF is lost, someone in Canada should consider some of these possibilities.

Alan


----------



## rayc

rosalan said:


> I think that it sounds like many people need a target to shoot and moan at. It would seem from the silence emanating from Nuke. that he is not interested in the role.
> Mr Toronto is only interested in business while there is a wealth of interested people who could or would take on some of the local tasks involved with MHF, including Barry, the present administrative support team and the ex-moderators.
> I am curious why this has not already been offered to those enthusiastic enough to care instead of faceless businessmen in another country.
> 
> Before the will to save MHF is lost, someone in Canada should consider some of these possibilities.
> 
> Alan


I wonder where this will leave the Rally Group? The Exemption Certificate to run rallies is presumably given to a registered officer at a UK address?


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> I wonder where this will leave the Rally Group? The Exemption Certificate to run rallies is presumably given to a registered officer at a UK address?


The Rally Group exemption certificate is registered at Nukes home address. Reading the rest of the posts in this thread I'm not sure if this is good or bad news. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

I was surprised to read that ODB is still handling subscriptions since we have not heard any replies about the problems encountered.

There is obviously a glitch which needs to be addressed if PM's and e-mails to admin are not being responded to by those responsible - I this case ODB, but perhaps they are not being forwarded to him?

If they are and there is still no response then something needs to be addressed very urgently - I have sent a PM to vs_admin as a response to the one that I have received informing me that ODB are still responsible for subscription renewals.



gaspode said:


> The Rally Group exemption certificate is registered at Nukes home address.


which is what I was concerned about in an earlier post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1738865.html#1738865

which Gaspode responded to thoroughly and helpfully,

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn

Hopefully this is just the initial teething troubles that you might expect in any organisation. we'll just have to give them an opportunity to get it sorted and in the meantime enjoy the forums and our motorhoming.


----------



## erneboy

StephandJohn said:


> Hopefully this is just the initial teething troubles that you might expect in any organisation. we'll just have to give them an opportunity to get it sorted and in the meantime enjoy the forums and our motorhoming.


I agree, but I hope that Admin will ensure that Nuke is aware of the current problems with subs and rectifies them. It seems reasonable to assume that Nuke will be on a commission for collecting them and therefore should attend to queries promptly as he might do for ODB, Alan.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> yes Barry and you could start an online secondhand shop. You could call it Fell Off Bits. :lol:


10 out of 10

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Or a rival web site and call it Out Door Twits.


----------



## 100127

Sysinfo said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could all move over to caravanfacts en masse and join Blobsta. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get my name changed, that is. Strange, the PM I sent to Admin was read ages ago, but nothing has been done. Boo hoo, I am being ignored. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

There are vacancies in Caravanfacts, you lot are welcome. Just think, you could join for free and take over the Forum. There is the usual recompense to the two Mods of course. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

Dear Sysinfo,

thank you for that kind offer of world domination, but I remain a staunch fan of MHF and cannot envisage that changing while it still operates.

But thank you anyway for such an offer,

Note I have not used the word on here that automatically attracts the inbuilt censorship program - you know the word I mean;

*"c*****n"*

Dave


----------



## 100127

Penquin said:


> Dear Sysinfo,
> 
> thank you for that kind offer of world domination, but I remain a staunch fan of MHF and cannot envisage that changing while it still operates.
> 
> But thank you anyway for such an offer,
> 
> Note I have not used the word on here that automatically attracts the inbuilt censorship program - you know the word I mean;
> 
> *"c*****n"*
> 
> Dave


You are very welcome Dave. Just us from the dark side holding out a hand of friendship to those in need :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bob


----------



## 747

That link to VerticalScope I posted earlier shows that they have hundreds of forums.

Do you really think they are particularly bothered about MHF?

I don't think so.


----------



## GEMMY

Do I take it that Santas little helpers haven't reported back to the big man, and they are still eating xmas mince pies,

tony


----------



## stevegos

A few people have mentioned about starting a break away forum...

I'm a web designer and look after several forums for my own clients. To setup a new forum is quite easy and fairly low cost but you need large numbers of people participating to make it work - just like this forum.

How many people are really so dissatisfied that they would jump ship to a brand new forum rather than another established one?


----------



## GEMMY

Barry, barry, barry oh er missus :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> Barry, barry, barry oh er missus :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Shurrup Man! Dont tell em about the Underground MHF!


----------



## Rankins

Just a thought but if the words ADVERTISERS BEWARE were put in a topic title such as this, then the new owners might take notice a bit more promptly.


----------



## erneboy

Rankins said:


> Just a thought but if the words ADVERTISERS BEWARE were put in a topic title such as this, then the new owners might take notice a bit more promptly.


I don't understand. What is it about Admin not answering queries that should concern advertisers? Alan.


----------



## Rankins

erneboy said:


> I don't understand. What is it about Admin not answering queries that should concern advertisers? Alan.


If Admin don't answer queries, or as I advised before, not respond to the REPORT button and if people are talking about leaving then wouldn't an advertiser take all of it in to consideration when deciding where to spend their money? I assume advertisers will research the forum before committing to buy space.


----------



## autostratus

stevegos said:


> A few people have mentioned about starting a break away forum...
> 
> I'm a web designer and look after several forums for my own clients. To setup a new forum is quite easy and fairly low cost but you need large numbers of people participating to make it work - just like this forum.
> 
> How many people are really so dissatisfied that they would jump ship to a brand new forum rather than another established one?


Divide and conquer?
With regard this forum - I don't think so.
More like dissipate and disappear

Most of the people who use this forum have no idea of the work and effort that went into establishing, developing and growing MotorhomeFacts.

Many of the members who were here in the early days will remember how hard we worked. Obviously there are thousands who have no idea as momentum took over and they were drawn here by the fact of its uniqueness in the motorhome world.

It's a different matter now with many established motorhome websites, each with its own 'flavour' and I fear many of us would be lost to each other in the proliferation available today.

I, for one will not be going elsewhere.


----------



## Penquin

autostratus said:


> I, for one will not be going elsewhere.


totally agree with that point, I will also NOT be going anywhere else, if MHF closed then my involvement on ALL MH related forums would cease - I have no desire to seek any alternative venue,

I am also aware that autostratus, Spykal, Gaspode, Carol and others who I will not attempt to name, were fundamental in helping Nuke establish and develop MHF - their efforts have resulted in the forum that we all enjoy.

No criticism of the way the forum was established is relevant, the problems being raised now are NOT with those involved with the development or running up until last autumn, but with a lack of response NOW from those i/c.

Dave


----------

